# Azk's Crazy Blowout sale!



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Everything must go, Buyers pay all shipping this stuff is mostly 50% off GW price's so i think its deal! will also accept trades for FW items or listed vampire items

Blood Angels (Take the whole army for 620) 
------------- 
1 Dante, Converted to be Cooler!-$20 
1 Mephiston-$101 Astorath-$20 (awesome paint job) 
1 Leamartus-$10 1 Chaplin-$10 
1 sanguinary preist with jump pack-$10 
5 Assault Terminators-$40 
5 Normal Terminators-$40 (3 bare plastic not pictured) 
20 Tactical marines (pre-heresy armor kitbashed)-$25 Per Squad 
20 FW Assault Marines(MK2\MK5)-$55 for 10,FW Weapons. 
20 Assault Marineson foot-$40 for 10 (DC Kits/part mix) 
10-15 unbuilt marines-$20 

Tanks\Dreadnoughts 
---------- 
1 Predator-$30 (Needs Sponsons, has autocannon turret) 
1 Landraider-$40 
1 Landraider Crusader-$40 
Each 1 Whirlwind (metal)-$25 
1 Unbuilt Rhino (Not pictured)-$25 
1 Primed Black Rhino-$25 
1 Venerable Dreadnought-$20 (missing Back Part) 
1 Furioso Dreadnought-$30 

Lotr Mordor Army-$150 
--------------------------- 
6 Trays Morrian Orcs (painted) 
1 Witchking on fel beast (plastic) (painted) 
1 Metal Felbeast (needs a bit of TLC) 
1 Saruon, Lord of the Ring 
2 Morrian Orc Captians 
6 Morgul Knights (painted, Need new spears) 
1 Gothmog on foot\mounted 3 Mounted Ringwraiths (betrayer,Dark Marshal,The Dwimmerlaik) 
Lord of the Rings Rulebook-$20 

Tomb Kings-$300 
======= 
Last Edition Army Book 
Tomb Kings Magic Cards (Nice to include eh?) 
Settra on Chariot 
2 Liche Preist 
2\3 Tomb Princes 
1 Mounted Liche Preist 
12 Chariots 
32 Skeletons 
NecroSphinx x1 
6 Great Weapon Ushabti (fine cast) 
Casket of souls x1 
Warsphinx x1 Catapult x1 

Retribution of Scyrah Army-$250 (painted Charcole black and red 
--------------------------- 
Lord Arcanist Ossyan 
Pheonix Heavy Jack 
Discordia Heavy Jack 
10 Dawnguard Riflemen (With UA) 
10 Dawnguard Invictors (with UA) 
10 Mage Hunter's(With UA) 
10 Stormfall Archers 
5 House Shayle Battle Mages 
2 Arcanists 
Template Set 
Token SetHardcover 
Retribution rulebook 
Hardcover Warmachine Wrath 

Random Stuff 
------------- 
1 Metal Vindicar Assassin-$10 
1 Ork Mek Boy-$10 
1 Sargent Chronus (Just the Part for a tank) 
$10 2 Titan TechPriests (new in bag) $15 Each. 
14 Assorted Metal\Plastic Grots (Gorkamorka\???)-$Offer 
3 World of Warcraft Action Figures-$40 for all 3
Illidan stormrage deluxe figure-$30
Lady Vashjj deluxe figure-$30
World of Warcraft Miniature Game starter with tons of extra figures-$40



Pictures: 
Blood Angels: http://s1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc434/Commissar_Kurt/Blood Angels/ 
Tomb Kings: http://s1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc434/Commissar_Kurt/Tomb Kings/ 
Other stuff http://s1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc434/Commissar_Kurt/Sale Items/ 

Wants 
--------- 
FW Marine Armor (unpainted) 
Pay-Pal 
Blood Knights (Finecast Prefered)
Plastic Blood Knights


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

All orks sold, along with some of the blood angels.


----------

